# Not a bad week



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished East for a few days and didn't do too bad. I finished 22-37 in 6 days. All phases of the spawn were represented.

I landed dark males, drop backs, and fresh-run of both. One fish came on a bag, the rest on beads under a bobber. Four colors worked well, with one in particular being best. I hit most on 8's, but a few came on 10's later in the week.

Walleyes were not good for me, as I only landed one on a crawler. I did see others caught, however. I didn't try all that hard, but still thought it was a bit slow.

Some head shots...

View media item 117509View media item 117510View media item 117511View media item 117512View media item 117513View media item 117514View media item 117515View media item 117516


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice work Jon. Any good jumpers?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Nice work Jon. Any good jumpers?


Not really. Got some jumps, but nothing crazy. They did fight quite well, with a few fish going completely ape-****.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Nice!


----------

